# Carpenter Bee traps



## WOODSWIZE (Apr 17, 2013)

I just wanted to share- bought 2 of these homemade traps about 2 years ago. Since then I have made a few out of scrap material. We have a log home and a wood barn, and the Carpenter Bee's would just drill holes everywhere. 
I can not tell you enough about how great these traps work! Hundreds have been caught -and there is no bait or lure, they just go in one of the 4 drilled holes and fall down in the bottom bottle. Just unscrew and empty when the bees are dead. The buzzing in the bottle makes the other bees come in too!
I can see a huge difference around my house now. 

FYI -This is not an ad, but my wife found the orginals out of the Farmers & Consumers Market Bulletin. Seems like they were under the "Handicrafts & Oddities" section.

In the pic, you can see some a buzzing their last in the bottle!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll have to make a few of them , they are trying to tote my barn off , one lil piece at a time ...


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I need to build a few of these.  I keep procrastinating...


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 17, 2013)

My uncle built a few . They work.


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 17, 2013)

I have some also that i made and they work good


----------



## arcame (Apr 17, 2013)

cool idea. i usually just let the kids loose with a badmitton racket.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Apr 17, 2013)

This is great, sure beats a ball cap and a mason jar


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Apr 17, 2013)

-Now I am trying to tie them with a rubber band maybe, to a fish hook and lob it out in the bass pond -buzzing around on the surface...then SPLOOSH!


----------



## tedsknives (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice and thanks for posting


----------



## Flhtglen (Apr 17, 2013)

Cool. I've got to make a couple. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 18, 2013)

Apperciate the "share".....beginning construction first thing this morning. I have been giving them "Hotbutt" treatment around the forge (talk about intense buzzing!). Be a great project for the Grandson next visit as well.

ps - hope your little spider hunting skink (upper right) doesn't get trapped in there.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Apr 18, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> Apperciate the "share".....beginning construction first thing this morning. I have been giving them "Hotbutt" treatment around the forge (talk about intense buzzing!). Be a great project for the Grandson next visit as well.
> 
> ps - hope your little spider hunting skink (upper right) doesn't get trapped in there.



-Thanks..and so far so good on the ton's of Skink Lizard's we have not getting in the traps.


----------



## john costa (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll make some TODAY !


----------

